# Post the last thing you bought for your bike !



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

(I mean, besides the usual gas or oil).










Man, I didn't think these things make such a big difference, but they sure as heck do. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Paint- Quart of SEM Hotrod Black
Red Chrome Windshield

I know, two things, but I bought them within 5 minutes of each other so I think that counts


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Bigger jets & a nice carb clean and jet install.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Biker's Friend bag for my trip to the NC Outerbanks this summer.

3LOU5, I've seen that in the Harley big book - it makes a huge difference.
I'm sure you've found the Sportster forum, but it not clicky here.

I have the black engine guard and plan on putting highway pegs on it after powdercoating them black.
[All the HD ones are chrome]


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Blue rim tape...
They came pre-cut and pre-curved and I still have a very hard time putting on the first quarter. I left it alone until i could find the tool to make it easier. I read on one of the forums that one actually does exist.:dunno:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

3LOU5, how did you manage to escape the "hundred dollar store" with only one item? I have those pegs too. You may want to put some loc-tite on the threads of the allen bolt holding them on... ask me how I know.

Last thing I bought was a 90/90 21" ME 880, but a couple years ago I did a major remodel of the front end. I think the biggest difference in comfort and looks was going with taller bars, grips, chrome controls with wires run thru the bars, and new-style mirrors. The slight increase in bar height really improved my riding comfort.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

mullman - Yes, that big HD book has a bunch of goodies I wish I had. I now know what "HD" stands for: *H*igh (or Hundred) *D*ollars. :rofl:

While I knew about the XL forum, I ended up joining www.hdforums.com because it seems to have just a bit more traffic, but I could be wrong. Thanks for the "heads-up" though.

jvr826 - Thanks for the loctite advise. I also know that these Harley engines are one of the smoothest powerplants ever devised in the motorcycle world (yeah, right), so I end up loctiting just about EVERYTHING on my bike....highway peg bolts, derby cover bolts, timer cover bolts, a/c cover bolts, backrest pad to sissy bar bolts, turn signal stalk to fork clamp bolts, etc., etc. (No, I didn't get just "one" thing). I'm not taking any chances on anything falling off while on the road.

BTW, I like your WG. If I only had the height (i.e. longer legs), that would've been my bike of choice. To me, that WG-look is THE ultimate cruiser look.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks, I love my WG! After all these years I still oogle at it when I am in the garage. 

I have a story about lost bolts... I was on my way back to California from Boulder, CO one summer and riding thru Zion National Park just before sundown on July 4th. Both of my front engine mount bolts fell out. Can you say f&*$ed? I was going nowhere, so my buddy had to ride to get help to call a tow truck. Hours later one shows up and takes me to Washington/St. George where I'm able to get some bolts the next morning. 

I check this stuff regularly and before a long trip, I go over the bike. Apparently that time I missed the engine mounts. I won't make that mistake again! And, I carry spares.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

color matching rim stripe, moded out the front turn signals, and moded out the rear fender, and new rear led turns, with a new flasher fuse keep the leds from the hyper flash.
in the first pic. if you zoom in, you'll see the new moded turn mounted into the air duct.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

lild said:


> color matching rim stripe, moded out the front turn signals, and moded out the rear fender, and new rear led turns, with a new flasher fuse keep the leds from the hyper flash.
> in the first pic. if you zoom in, you'll see the new moded turn mounted into the air duct.


How did you stick on the rim tape? I bought that as well for my bike and installed 1/4 of a peice and it came out really really wavy! I didnt like it at all... I heard there is some sort of special tool to make that install easier and cleaner? :dunno:


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

well the fist thing is too make sure you clean the hell out your wheels. since the tape was pre curved. all i did is use the inner edge of the rim as a guide. you press lightly with your finger as you go. once you get one peice in place and you like it, go back and presss down a little harder. and don't pull the tape as you go, that will strecth the tape and will give a wavey look too. the only other thing i did was mark the tire where the weight was, used a flathead screw driver poped it off, put tape on and tap it back on with a hammer. you don't need a tool to put this on. just like i said light pressing as you go and use the edge as a guide.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

lild said:


> well the fist thing is too make sure you clean the hell out your wheels. since the tape was pre curved. all i did is use the inner edge of the rim as a guide. you press lightly with your finger as you go. once you get one peice in place and you like it, go back and presss down a little harder. and don't pull the tape as you go, that will strecth the tape and will give a wavey look too. the only other thing i did was mark the tire where the weight was, used a flathead screw driver poped it off, put tape on and tap it back on with a hammer. you don't need a tool to put this on. just like i said light pressing as you go and use the edge as a guide.


I tried one peice and it came out like crap. Luckily the set i bought came with two extra. which means i have one more f**k up... I dont know what i did wrong though... I heard the tool costs a couple of bucks and makes it a million times easier...:dunno:


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

well like i said if you pull tape while your pressing it on, pulling it will stretch it and give that wavy look because it is preformed. just lay it naturally and press with your finger as you lay it down. another trick you can use, it takes a little longer. is get spray bottle mix 50/50 water and alchol, with a couple of drops of soap. shake, spray the back side of the tape and rim. place the stripe on, this mix will allow you to move the stripe into position, and then with your finger press out the water mix, and let dry. a small squezy works well. if you go the second route the stripe could move so use one finger to hold the center in place and work one side and then the next. as for the tool i couldn't tell what it is. working in a body shop gives me an advantage on doing stuff like this.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I just dropped $80 on new brake pads for the front, $40 for red flushmount front turn signals, and $220 for Bridgestone BT016 tires front/rear. It'll be seem like a completely new bike next Tuesday!!!!


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i forgot that i too just bought new pads for the rear. paid 13 bucks included shipping.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

lild said:


> i forgot that i too just bought new pads for the rear. *paid 13 bucks included shipping.*


Lucky! The guy that works on my bike told me "The way you drive you better buy the HH compounds or you're a bigger idiot than I thought!" 

Forgot to add: Frame sliders, every bike should have 'em!


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

when i need to replace them the forum that i'm on, i did some asking around for brands/price. the dealer wanted i think 45 for the pads alone. and another member posted a link to ebay for the rears. i've found out that we don't need that agressive pads for the rear. i mean it's a 500r. light bike. when i got them i thought i got a set of 10-speed bikecycle brake pads. they were the smallest pads i've ever seen. and changing them literaly took 15 mins to change and bleed the system. i actually had a harder time finding dot4 brake fluid at the auto store.
the next thing i have in mind to do is a paint job, new jag mirrors, some decals, hopefull new front foot pegs. and got to black the windscreen.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Lucky! The guy that works on my bike told me "The way you drive you better buy the HH compounds or you're a bigger idiot than I thought!"
> 
> Forgot to add: Frame sliders, every bike should have 'em!


Dude when did you get ride of the other bike? Didnt you just get it???

Why havent you posted pics of your new one? :nono:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> Dude when did you get ride of the other bike? Didnt you just get it???
> 
> Why havent you posted pics of your new one? :nono:


Sorry, it all happened so fast! I sold the F4I (red/white) to my friend last week, then picked this up two days later 

It's a 2006 600rr Repsol, power commander, BMC air filter, modified stock exhaust, putting down 117 h, which is really good for a 600 :yikes: I love this thing!

I'll get more pics later, but my camera ended up in someone's beer pong cup last week :dunno: These are the pics from the dealer, I'll get more after I put the new mods on, those turn signals are absolutely hideous :tsk:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Sorry, it all happened so fast! I sold the F4I (red/white) to my friend last week, then picked this up two days later
> 
> It's a 2006 600rr Repsol, power commander, BMC air filter, modified stock exhaust, putting down 117 h, which is really good for a 600 :yikes: I love this thing!
> 
> I'll get more pics later, but my camera ended up in someone's beer pong cup last week :dunno: These are the pics from the dealer, I'll get more after I put the new mods on, those turn signals are absolutely hideous :tsk:


Thats a very very nice bike man. I like it much much better than your last one. :thumbup:

Whats a modified "stock" exhaust? It looks like an aftermarket one to me.

On a side note, i saw that you are looking into the bridgstone tires... Do some reading on them and see if those are really what you want... I did a ton of research before buying my tires (michelin pilot powers) and these were the best ones from what i read, and now i could add more to that due to experience with them... I had them on my last bike and bought them for my new bike. These are awesome tires. The grip on them are great as well... Read up on them a little before you make up your mind on which one you choose.

Ride safe!:thumbup:


----------

